# Sash Window - draught seals



## porker (15 Mar 2019)

Hi,
I'm after some advice on fitting the staff beads to a new sash window. I am renovating my 120 year old house and removed a modern door to a juliet balcony and partially bricked it up and fitted a new sash window to match the original existing ones. The window is fitted and painted but I was left to fit the internal staff beads (can't remember why as the window was fitted months ago - for painting I think).

Anyway my mate has given me some sort of brush seal that slides into a small plastic T track when he was round the other day and I want to know if it is worth fitting it and how. The older windows don't have any of this, but I am thinking it might be worth fitting to cut down on any draughts. Do I need to route a small rebate to get the 'track' flush in the staff beads and should I glue them in?

Any advice appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Trevanion (15 Mar 2019)

You don't really gain much draught proofing by adding brushes on the staff beads, in my opinion. You'd only do that if you make slack sashes and you use brushes as a form of runner.

You do get a better seal with some form of seal on the parting beads or the faces of the sashes themselves and something like a bubble seal between the meeting rails


----------



## porker (15 Mar 2019)

Thanks for the reply. My feeling was that they wouldn't make a huge difference. This particular window doesn't get hit by the weather much and the sashes are a good fit in the frames. I'll look at the other options you mentioned and may leave as is.


----------



## thomashenry (21 Mar 2019)

I like to fit them anyway, as in my experience they make the window feel smoother and less rattley.


----------



## Horsee1 (3 Apr 2019)

These are present on all modern sash windows no? And in the parting bead?
The same seal is used in the meeting rails to pull up tight when window is locked. 

Would certainly help with any rattle and the little bit of extra friction feels like it saves the sashes slamming up when opening.

Won't be much work to run a little groove in your beading if you've got a router table.


----------

